# Wer baut die besten Gaming Notebooks ?



## Bullz (30. Oktober 2017)

Was meine ich mit " besten "  .. eine sinnvolle Kombination aus Preis/ Lautstärke / Gewicht /Leistung .. nicht wer schafft 1 fps mehr für 1k euro mehr. 

max 2k Euro ( eher weniger)
15,4 bis 17 Zoll bei fullhd ( nicht mehr ) ... g-sync 120 hz nice to have
mindestens nvida 1060
Ram ( min 16 gb ) SSD (min 265 gb ) kann selbst nachgerüstet werden
Lautstärke so leise wie möglich. < 40 dps beim zocken wäre optimal 
Wartbarkeit ( leicht ram ssd tauschen und eventuell sogar Spielerein am Kühlungssystem ohne das ganze System außereinander bauen zu müssen ) 

Auf Notebookcheck ist man für das Thema sehr gut beraten und ich hab auch schon fleißig nachgeschaut.
Top 10 Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Folgende Hersteller sind bisher auf meinem Radar 
Acer Aspire  ( Clevo Barbone )
Schenker 
Acer Alienware
MSI
Lenovo Legion
Mifcom ( Clevo Barbone )
hp omen

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung. Ist dieser Clevo Barbone wirklich das beste vom besten ... hat im i-net ja fast einen legendären Status ?


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2017)

HP Omen 17-an041ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

17 Zoll, Full HD , 120hz, G-Sync, 1070 Mobile, 7700HQ, RAM 16 GB,  SSD 512GB, HDD 1TB sollte eigentlich das Beste sein, was man für 2000€ bekommt.


Was du allerdings mit dieser Liste willst was ich nicht, da sind hauptsächlich extrem teure Laptops die weit außerhalb deines Budgets sind.


----------



## DaXXes (30. Oktober 2017)

Mein Favorit:
Asus ROG GL-Serie


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2017)

Jeder Hersteller hat schwarze Schafe, selbst innerhalb einer Serie kann es Unterschiede geben.
Gekauft wird anhand von Testberichten und den Service den der jeweilige Hersteller bietet.
Die Clevo's punkten mit einer guten Ersatzteilversorgung, Wartungsfreundlichkeit/Nachrüstbarkeit und pratkisch kein Whitelisten von Komponenten.
Dafür haperts oft bei der Lautstärke.
Einfach nichts blind kaufen und sich im Vorfeld informieren.


----------



## Bullz (31. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> HP Omen 17-an041ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 17 Zoll, Full HD , 120hz, G-Sync, 1070 Mobile, 7700HQ, RAM 16 GB,  SSD 512GB, HDD 1TB sollte eigentlich das Beste sein, was man für 2000€ bekommt.
> 
> ...



habe hier mal nen Vergleich aufgestellt. Schenker vs Alienware. Von Hp Omen hab ich leider viel schlechtes gelesen beim " drüberlesen"
Alienware 17 um 1779 Euro ... 7700Hq 8 gb Ram 1060 128 GB SSD ohne G-Sync um 
XMG ULTRA 17 Laptop
XMG Ultra 17 um 1699 euro .... 8400 Desktop Prozessor mit 6 cores die ich selber köpfen kann, 8 gb Ram, 1060, 500gb Festplatte ( keine ssd ) mit G-Sync




DaXXes schrieb:


> Mein Favorit:
> Asus ROG GL-Serie



Von der Homepage spricht mich das bling bling noch gar nicht an. Auch wenn die eine 1050 verkaufen als das " Gamer " Erlebnis komm ich mir schon vor wie im Idiotenland .. aber trotzdem danke für den link ..   



Abductee schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller hat schwarze Schafe, selbst innerhalb einer Serie kann es Unterschiede geben.
> Gekauft wird anhand von Testberichten und den Service den der jeweilige Hersteller bietet.
> Die Clevo's punkten mit einer guten Ersatzteilversorgung, Wartungsfreindlichkeit/Nachrüstbarkeit und pratkisch kein Whitelisten von Komponenten.
> Dafür haperts oft bei der Lautstärke.
> Einfach nichts blind kaufen und sich im Vorfeld informieren.



genau das mache ich gerade ...   das wichtigste ist das Kühlsystem für mich .. und da viele Notebooks mit verschieden starken Komponenten testen und nie direkt das Kühlsystem an sich tue ich mich schwer. Wäre auch bereit mit LM nachzuhelfen wenn es den Temps dienlich ist... falls es ein Desktop CPU wird ist der fix geköpft.


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Notebooks gibts keinen Heatspreader mehr, die werden schon lange Zeit ohne Verbaut.
(kleine Ausnahme sind die schweren Workstation Dinger mit richtige Desktop-CPU`s)

Notebookcheck testet als einer der wenigen vernünftig das Kühlsystem.


----------



## Bullz (31. Oktober 2017)

z.b hier gerade ein Angebot
+AKTIONSPREIS+ ASUS ROG Strix GL502VS-GZ287 - 15,6" FHD, i7-7700HQ, 8GB, 256GB SSD, GTX 1070, FreeDO | Republic of Gamers | Asus | Notebooks | Easynotebooks.de - Auswahl, Lieferzeit, Service - Alles Easy

CPU: Intel Core i7-7700HQ, 4x 2.80GHz
8GB DDR4
HDD: N/A
SSD: 256GB M.2 SATA/AHCI (2280/M-Key Slot, NVMe-Support)
Optisches Laufwerk: N/A
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (Mobile), 8GB GDDR5, HDMI 2.0, Mini DisplayPort
Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare, IPS um 1399 ..

aber ich vertraue dem schmalen Gerät da nicht ...  wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.

Hab das zu MSI Gaming Serie gefunden ... versteht sonst ja kein Mensch was das bedeutet.

GT = high end Intel gaming laptop
GE = mid range Intel gaming laptop
GS = slim - high/mid range Intel gaming laptop
GX = high/mid range AMD gaming laptop (depending on game and your POV)
GP = slim - low range Intel gaming laptop

Now, this is just a quick summery.....

For instance:
GT series has 2 x 2.5" HDD/SSD bays, and can come with a SuperRaid/SuperRaid2 adapter which allows the user of 2/3 mSATA SSD's in raid for a high speed drive, as well as a high end dedicated video card (GTX870 or GTX880)
GE series has a single 2.5" HDD/SSD bay, as well as 2 mSATA slots. Mid range dedicated video card (GTX860)
GS accepts 2 x mSATA drives, and has a mid range dedicated GPU (GTX850 I believe)
GX has a high end AMD dedicated video card (HD8870? Or whatever AMD's highest end card is now), and I'm not 100% sure what slots it comes with. I'm sure it has at least a single 2.5" HDD, but I'm not sure if it has 2, or mSATA sockets.
GP I think accepts a single 2.5" drive and that's it, and has a low end dedicated video card (GT840).


----------



## Bullz (31. Oktober 2017)

Alle 1070 die jemals bei notebookcheck getestet werden sind in einen übersichtlichen Vergleich angereiht. Nebenher super das notebookcheck das zu Verfügung stellt. Kann den link nicht direkt verlinken leider

Notebook-Suche - Notebookcheck.com und dort alle 1070 ( sind 18 Stück auswählen ) und gegeneinander vergleichen. 

Resultat ... das MSI GT ( wichtig GT nicht GE ist gleich schlecht wie die anderen ) sind mit Abstand die leistesesten Gaming Notebooks. 

MSI GT62VR 7RE-223 - 14.02.2017 max 46 db bei spielen nur 40 bei 94 % Leistung
MSI GT72VR 7RE-433 - 05.01.2017 max 44 db bei spielen nur 37 bei 95 % Leistung

Das schnellste 1070 Modell ist das  MSI GE73VR 7RF Raider und schafft 97 % Leistung bei 54 db max .. ( das nen ich mal nen krassen Unterschied ) 

Was spricht gegen die MSI GT Serie ... ?


----------

